
Used Google Ads Wizard, got account suspended. Google won't tell me why - beatthatflight
So nearly two years ago, I signed up to google ads to promote my website.  I used their &#x27;wizard&#x27; &#x2F; onboarding process, and clicked next, next, put in some sample words and hit go.<p>Next thing, my account is suspended for &#x27;circumventing systems&#x27;.<p>This confused me, as everything I&#x27;d done was through their own system.  I immediately contacted, and was told &quot;we can&#x27;t tell you why&quot;.  Again, I was confused - I wanted to fix whatever the issue was.  I asked them to recheck.  &quot;We&#x27;ve reviewed your case and can confirm you violated the policies. We can&#x27;t tell you how though.&quot;.<p>Annoyed, and obviously stuck, I gave up.<p>Every few months since then, I get emails asking me to use free google ads credit.  Excited (at first), I login to use it, only to see the reminder that my account is still suspended&#x2F;cancelled depending on where you look.<p>I&#x27;ve twice tried to contact them again, and again get stonewalled with &quot;you&#x27;ve definitely violated something which we can&#x27;t tell you about.&quot;.<p>Is there anyway back from here? Anyone else been in this (clueless) situation and have a way to resolve it?
======
db48x
You could sue them. During discovery you would probably be allowed to depose
their engineers and subpoena their records. Aside from that you have no
recourse.

